# PMP Certification



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 8, 2014)

I will be attending a 4-day "bootcamp" at the end of the month to prep for the PMP exam. Company is paying for everything, so I figured why not. Class will cover pretty much everything I need from the application all the way through the exam. Within the next 6 weeks or so I hope to be PMP certified.


----------



## John QPE (Aug 11, 2014)

Good luck! This is something that has been on my radar for a while, but the cost is prohibitive. Lucky you with the company picking up the tab.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 11, 2014)

Yep, company is paying for everything. We're given a $2k yearly education allowance (use it or lose it), which can be used for both personal and professional development. Granted, you have to demonstrate that the company will get something out of it and it requires signatures from 3 different managers.


----------



## ATL Derek (Aug 13, 2014)

Good luck. The PMP is a breeze compared to the PE.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 22, 2014)

ATL Derek said:


> Good luck. The PMP is a breeze compared to the PE.


Beyond taking a class, how much additional prep time did you put in?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not really doing anything else. I'm only doing the class because it's required and the company is paying for it.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 22, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I'm not really doing anything else. I'm only doing the class because it's required and the company is paying for it.


So the class is enough to prepare you for the exam?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 23, 2014)

cupojoe PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not really doing anything else. I'm only doing the class because it's required and the company is paying for it.
> ...


It's the claim the organizers make.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Sep 15, 2014)

My company is doing a 25 session 1.5 hour per session class on the PMBOK. Typically I learn best from reading, but the PMBOK is VERY dry and very boring. Has anyone actually read the PMBOK, or do you tend to get more from the class? What approach have folks taken for studying? Work problems like the PE? Ready the book? Study guides? Study Groups? Any advice is appreciated.

Read this excerpt from paragraph 4.3.2.3 - Meetings: "Meetings are used to discuss and address pertinent topics of the project when directing and managing project work. Attendees at the meeting may include the project manager, the project team, and appropriate stakeholders involved or affected by the topics addressed."


----------



## ATL Derek (Sep 17, 2014)

cupojoe PE said:


> ATL Derek said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck. The PMP is a breeze compared to the PE.
> ...


I didn't take a class. I just studied Rita Mulcahy's PMP Exam Prep book. Each chapter has summary test questions. I read each chapter and took the test at the end of each chapter. Then, leading up to the exam, I just did the summary test questions over and over. The PMP was more memorization because they try to level all disciplines of project management into one philosophy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 17, 2014)

My application to take the exam was approved yesterday. Now I just need to come up with the $400 to actually take the test (company reimburses upon passing exam).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 1, 2014)

Test is tomorrow. I've taken 4 practice exams and the highest I've scored is a 70%. It's hard to be optimistic at this point, but I would really hate to eat $400...


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 1, 2014)

When I pass, I will wear this to work the next day:


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 1, 2014)

You got this Dex. Go have a beer and relax


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2014)

Good luck! I'm pretty sure the cut score is 61


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 2, 2014)

When are the results released?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 2, 2014)

matt267 said:


> When are the results released?


I honestly don't know. It's a computer based test, so I am hoping it's relatively quickly. In my mind I get them back immediately afterwards, but I wouldn't be surprised if the results don't come for about a week via snail mail...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 2, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > When are the results released?
> ...


I heard that the PCS validates the scores first...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 2, 2014)

My boss took this recently. You get the results back immediately if you take the computer based test. If I remember correctly, he took the test, came in with the print out saying he passed and immediately applied for company reimbursement.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 2, 2014)

Passed, got the results just a few minutes later (had to take the stupid satisfaction survey first).

Screen name updated.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats Dex, you're officially a PiMP!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 3, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Passed, got the results just a few minutes later (had to take the stupid satisfaction survey first).
> 
> Screen name updated.


Pictures from work with your new suit on?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 3, 2014)

I know pictures exist, but I haven't seen them circulated yet. And that makes me kinda nervous...

BTW, this is the actual outfit I wore:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/supa-mac-daddy-adult-costume/


----------



## solomonb (Oct 3, 2014)

OK, tell us your thoughts on the PMP review, exam, etc. Was it what everyone said, lots of memorization, easier than PE, any "hints" that you have. I have no interest in taking the PMP, however, know lots of folks that do. Share your insight with the group, please.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 3, 2014)

Honestly, I found it challenging. Not nearly as hard as the PE, but difficult in that I had to "unlearn" company policies and procedures and relearn the "academic" approach to project management. The writers of the exam make some very unrealistic expectations for how a project should progress, and it will take you some time to forget the real world and start approaching things from their perfect world approach.

The content isn't really that difficult once you figure out their patterned methods, and the practice exams I took were really good at showing what to expect on the exam. Most of my companies policies are in line with what they teach, but you still have to take things one step at a time and you cannot perform two tasks or take on two roles at the same time. It is a very methodical approach and requires some memorization as to exactly how you progress from one step to the next. It's hard to go into much more detail without talking about specific exam questions (yes, you have to agree to a similar non-disclosure agreement).

The exam itself is a 200-question test and you have 4 hours to take it (little over 1 minute per ?). It is entirely from memory, they provide the test (mine was a computer-based test), a few pieces of scrap paper, a pencil, and a calculator (a standard $5 one that only does the basic +-*/ functions, or the basic Windows calculator for the computer exam). You're given 15 minutes before your clock starts to do a "brain dump" of equations, acronyms, etc you may need, but once the exam clock starts the only way to stop it is to submit your answers at the end. You can get up and take breaks, but the clock doesn't stop.

Basically, all I did was I took a 4-day training class through Simplilearn (which was actually really good), took a few practice exams, re-read my class notes, then took the exam. The entire process took about 2 months, and the first month of that was the waiting period between signing up for the class and actually attending the class. I took the class the last week of August, then spent most of September getting my application approved (had to deal with a week of office politics to get everything approved and funded). My application was approved on the 15th of Sept, paid for the exam on the 22nd, and sat for it on Oct 2nd. I didn't start studying until after I paid for the exam, and even that was only a few days of skimming through my notes and taking a couple practice exams.

I had discussed possibly doing it with some of our project controls team who have the certification and hadn't ever really followed up with it, then in early August I saw an ad for the training class and saw it was held just down the road from my office so I decided to give it a go since the company was paying for it. I don't think I would have gone for it otherwise.


----------



## solomonb (Oct 3, 2014)

Dexman-- Thanks! You have provided, in my mind, good insight into the PMP process. As I said, I am not interested in doing it, in my mind the PE is far better, but I do recognize and understand that many government contracts and some private firms believe that the PMP is the real key to success. Of course, anyone can take the PMP, you have to have a engineering/science/math background to pursue the PE-- and then, you have to take the FE before the PE.

I appreciate your insight into the whole process!


----------



## Ivory (Oct 4, 2014)

I place the value of the PMP as less than 1/50 of the PE. It took me 1/50 of the time to prepare for the PMP. One just needs a HS diploma to take the PMP. It is just a pump and dump test.

I notice the only people who value the PMP are non-engineers and people who do not understand the value of the PE.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 4, 2014)

Our project control team values the PMP because all they do is schedule, budget and contract administration. I realize I don't need it at my current employer and it won't be worth anything now, but if they are willing to pay for me to get it I might as well do it because I could be looking for a job in the next 18 months. I may good for the LEED AP cert next.

Whatever it takes to make me more marketable for my next employer is a good thing.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm with you on the LEED cert Dex. This may be something I pursue next year


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Oct 20, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Our project control team values the PMP because all they do is schedule, budget and contract administration. I realize I don't need it at my current employer and it won't be worth anything now, but if they are willing to pay for me to get it I might as well do it because I could be looking for a job in the next 18 months. I may good for the LEED AP cert next.
> 
> Whatever it takes to make me more marketable for my next employer is a good thing.


I'm not sure what line of work you are in, but my new company has been pushing the ENV SP, basically the same thing as LEED, only it is geared towards infrastructure projects (think water treatment plants, power plants, O&amp;G facilities, transmission lines) rather than commercial buildings. It's a little bit cheaper and easier.

Thanks for the insight into your PMP process. Seems like everyone swears by the Rita Mulcahy book, so I went ahead and bought it. Though I think it's silly, I read online Rita Mulcahy passed away in 2010, and they are still releasing new editions of the book in her name. The class we they are doing at work is not really helping me that much, so far it's more to check the box on the application that I completed the 35 hours. So far I don't think the PMP education will be that helpful, but when HR has to check the box to approve promotions, it will help that they can check the PMP box.


----------



## thecityofjoy (Dec 14, 2015)

How do you pass the PMP audit ? Any thing to watch out for ?


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Dec 14, 2015)

thecityofjoy said:


> How do you pass the PMP audit ? Any thing to watch out for ?


Try to avoid it, dont put too many hours (IE no more than 40/week) dont make huge bold claims just be normal.

Audit isnt bad, a coworker did it, lots of paperwork.  Just google for more info, theres sites to help


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 14, 2015)

My application wasn't audited.  The prep class I took spent a fair amount of time helping us setup our application to prevent audits like glock mentioned above.


----------



## thecityofjoy (Dec 20, 2015)

For PMP, does becoming member of PMI reduce chances of being audited. For those who got audited, did you pay non membership exam fees or member exam fees. Please post.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 21, 2015)

thecityofjoy said:


> For PMP, does becoming member of PMI reduce chances of being audited. For those who got audited, did you pay non membership exam fees or member exam fees. Please post.


I've never heard of that before. But only something like 2% of applications are audited, so your chances are fairly slim. The only thing, is they won't tell you until after you pay.


----------



## thecityofjoy (Dec 26, 2015)

If you do not pass the PMP audit, do they refund your money back ? The exam costs almost $555 and I don't want to lose the money . What happens if I do not pass the audit ? Can I   apply for CAPM instead as it has less stringent requirements ?


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Dec 27, 2015)

thecityofjoy said:


> If you do not pass the PMP audit, do they refund your money back ? The exam costs almost $555 and I don't want to lose the money . What happens if I do not pass the audit ? Can I   apply for CAPM instead as it has less stringent requirements ?


You do not get your money back and I believe you're locked out from applying for anything for a significant time period.

Do you really have the experience? If so, you'll be fine. If not, save yourself the hassle and get the CAPM until you have the experience. $555 is a lot but if you have the experience youll be fine.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Dec 27, 2015)

@thecityofjoy

there are 3 results of failing a pmp audit: 



> 1.) No Fault
> 
> 
> “Cannot verify education or experience through no fault of their own - No suspension period and cannot reapply until candidate can provide the experience hours and document them.”
> ...


from: https://www.project-management-prepcast.com/free/pmp-exam/articles/248-three-ways-to-fail-your-pmp-exam-audit


----------



## thecityofjoy (Jan 2, 2016)

Please suggest some good books for PMP exam. I purchased Paul Sangheera and Philips book. Are these good to pass? Exam scheduled mid March this year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 4, 2016)

the PMBOK and the class material were all that I needed.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jan 4, 2016)

thecityofjoy said:


> Please suggest some good books for PMP exam. I purchased Paul Sangheera and Philips book. Are these good to pass? Exam scheduled mid March this year.


Look through some of my other posts on the PMP exam. But in short, the Rita Mulcahy book.


----------



## NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP (Jan 4, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> Look through some of my other posts on the PMP exam. But in short, the Rita Mulcahy book.


Second this.


----------



## Pawan Dwivedi (Sep 29, 2016)

My brother is interested in PMP course and recently he talked with an institution as “ExcelR Solutions” for admission. From this conversation, I gained some important information that will helpful for me and my brother.


----------



## Maji (Sep 29, 2016)

This post from someone with just 1 post is not passing my smell test...


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 30, 2016)

That post is not passing my reading comprehension test.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 3, 2016)

I am taking the PMP next week and the advice I got was to take the night before the exam and watch a movie.  Since I have not seen the above Part 1, will I be lost if just see Part 2?  Is the sequel as good as the original?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Oct 4, 2016)

Can't beat 136k positive reviews.


----------

